# What Providers Will Edge Work With?



## chrison600 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I have another thread here regarding the difficulties I'm having getting my new Edge to work with our Spectrum service. As such, I'm wondering if there is another provider that will work with my Edge/TiVo gear. I think the only other provider I can get in my area is AT&T. Will an Edge work with AT&T? Any others?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

No, no TiVo will work with AT&T.

TiVo works with traditional cable, Fios or antenna.


----------

